# Customized Curtains in dubai



## soniadubai

Instantly update the look and feel of your room with our made to measure curtains in dubai beautiful fabrics and prints.

Curtains are available in a number of style options, from pinch pleat to pencil pleat, with various finishes such as pelmets and tie backs, our bespoke curtains can be made from any of our stunning fabrics. You will find a selection of designs to suit both modern contemporary and traditional interiors.
Whatever your style, space and scheme, explore our made to measure curtains range to find the perfect finishing touch for your home. Inject colour, warmth and excitement into your rooms with our latest collections of curtains, cushions, and bed runners.
Sit back and relax in the knowledge that all our products are “safe by design”, including child safety options. Also choose from our motorised product range, which eliminates any hazardous loop cords.
Investing in our blackout curtains dubai for your bedroom means you get a well-rested night’s sleep without early morning sunlight pouring into your room.Whatever the season, whatever your style, you can always rely on our products to make the windows in your home extra special.
Take a look through the following curtain pages and you’ll find all the inspiration you need to transform the look of any room in your home.There are hundreds of fabrics to choose from including luxurious plains and irresistible designs, and with our new curtain pole and track range hand picked by us you’re sure to love your new curtains.
We’re here to help you every step of the way. Simply choose your perfect fabric and we’ll take care of the rest.
As curtains are an important decorative and functional home accessory, it is essential that you get the right design at the right price, which is why here at Dubai Blinds we also offer 50% off selected fabrics.


----------

